# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje - Prodaja pelena, majica i ostalih rodinih artikala >  Rodine majice?

## angelina_2004

Ili bar mislim da su rodine!
Gdje da nađem one slatke majice s porukom nešto kao "addicted to mum" ili tako nešto  :? 
Znam da sam ih negdje viđala i mislim da to ima veze s rodom!
Ja bi za moju mrvu jednu takvu.

----------


## ivancica

Jesu, majice su Rodine. Čekaj da ti se javi neka cura koja zna više o njima.

----------


## angelina_2004

Hvala ivancice!
čekam!

----------


## Inquirer

javi se ivarici.

----------


## ivarica

nazovi na rodin telefon 6177 500 ili 091 5863717, ali danas molim te samo izmedju 14 i 16 h jer sam na jednom sastanku.
ili mi napisi poruku koji broj ti treba pa cu ti odogovoriti sto u tom broju imamo.
nude se u malim brojevima (do godinu dana, ja to po avataru)
*addicted to mum´s milk
djeca su mali ljudi*

----------


## lizabeta

rodine majice su ekstra

----------


## Angelina_2

evo..ja sad gledam i hocu kupiti majicu kratkih rukava za dijete od 4 godine s natpisom za as i nema....
ZASTO???
a to bi mu recimo oblacila u vrtic i samim time poticala da se koriste as...
zakaj za odrasle nema neka takva??

----------


## daddycool

probaj nazvati u ured u radno vrijeme pa pitaj cure. bilo je prije dječjih majica sa sjedalicama. možda ih nema više jer se nisu baš prodavale? nagađam, najbolje nazovi pa pitaj.

----------


## puntica

bile su te majice nedavno na veeeeeelikom popustu, mogle su se kupiti za 21kn
http://www.roda.hr/vijesti.php?ID=3011

bojim se da su se tada rasprodale pa ih zato sad nema :/

zovi ured ili piši na webshop@roda.hr možda ima još par komada negdje

----------


## ivarica

nazovi sutra na 01 61 77 500 od 8 do 16
ako ima jos koja cetvorka, imas srece

jer sasvim sigurno necemo ponovo praviti ove majice s punticinog linka ponovo za prodaju
na kraju smo ih, da ih se rijesimo i da nas ne guse godinama, prodavale za duplo manju cifru nego smo ih same platile

lijepo je da ih ti zelis kupiti, ali pokazalo se da vecina ipak ne zeli
mozda da u vrtic odneses nase plakate ili letak?

----------


## Angelina_2

cekaj da prvo krene vrtic pa se lako javim....
steta...a bas su mi super majce

----------


## SarahB

Bi li koja od vas bila raspolozena, ako zna, napisati cijeli tekst sa majice "200% mlijeko"?  :Smile: 

...imam nekakvu malenu slicicu i ne vidim bas sve, ne sluze me oci bas tako dobro...

...vidim samo da zavrsava sa - 100% ljubav. I to mi je takooo  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Manuela.

Stigle su nam rodine majce koje smo naručili! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Majce su prekrasne i moja E. je oduševljena njima! 
 I još jednom hvala Gđi Branki (nisam sigurna koja je to na forumu), koja je jako ljubazna osoba i koja je uložila svoj trud da zadovolji našim zahtjevima!  :Love:

----------


## ivarica

branka je najstrpljivija među nama  :Heart: 

drago mi je da vam se majice sviđaju

----------


## apricot

> Bi li koja od vas bila raspolozena, ako zna, napisati cijeli tekst sa majice "200% mlijeko"? 
> 
> ...imam nekakvu malenu slicicu i ne vidim bas sve, ne sluze me oci bas tako dobro...
> 
> ...vidim samo da zavrsava sa - 100% ljubav. I to mi je takooo



200% mlijeko

majčino: masti 4,2%, ugljikohidrati 1%, proteini 1,1%, voda 87,7%, vitamini, minerali 0,1%, ljubav 100%

----------


## ivarica

*odsad pa zauvijek cijene svih rodinih majica snižene su na 50 kuna
*

----------

